# Attention everybody at Polar Lights, rumor has it......



## LUKE'57 (May 17, 2003)

.....that Polar Lights has some more stock car kits on the way and the '66 Ford Galaxie was mentioned. Would love to see one although it seems a '66 Fairlane or Comet would be cheaper to do since a body mold would be about the only thing needed to convert the existing Talladega/Cyclone kits to the downsized '66/'67 racers. A '71 Mercury Cyclone body could also be tooled to make even more cars also using the chassis from their current Talladega/Cyclone kits. I was heavily involved with the '63 Fords and '62 Pontiacs that kicked off Racing Collectibles (now known as Action Diecast) product line and I would love to get involved with any new "old" race cars that may be in the works. E-mail me at [email protected] if I can help. These guys were not only heroes of mine but a lot of them were friends also. Check here for a tribute to the pioneers I did for the last Labor Day Southern 500....http://www.allnascardiecast.com/southern.html


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Pl makes...?

Naaaaaah.


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

Attention who? There's nobody AT Polar Lights anymore...


----------



## LUKE'57 (May 17, 2003)

I know that they had been "absorbed" by RC2 but was under the impression they were using the line's name still. I worked in the industry for almost fifteen years in wholesale and research and development and thought I was due an answer with a little less "flippancy". Maybe it's just me but I figured a rumor about Polar Lights product belonged on the Polar Lights board. If ya'll will excuse me I'll just crawl back under my rock now.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

This would be more of an RC2 matter....


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

The Polar Lights that burned so brightly have now gone out.


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

Golly, Luke. Knock that flipping chip off your shoulder.
Nobody was flippant with you, we were just gregarious.
You get what you give here.
AT


----------



## CAPTNEURO (Apr 7, 2004)

Cars? Hell...I want to see a 1/350 Enterprise-E...even if it will be 6' long. But it's a wet dream for some of us.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

*PL, RC, To whom it may conce....*

 Racing cars...die cast... Enterprise 1/350 ??? Bah Humbug !! 
I need Classic Horror......Monsters :thumbsup: 

"Monsters Good ! "

Dabbler


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

It is weird! I see lots of car models around, but when Sci-Fi model are on the shelf, they disaappear quick. Cars are around like a junk yard. We see the pattern, RC2 has not.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Lloyd Collins said:


> It is weird! I see lots of car models around, but when Sci-Fi model are on the shelf, they disaappear quick. Cars are around like a junk yard. We see the pattern, RC2 has not.


Actually, RC2 sees the sales and production numbers...


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Most kids' first model is some car kit (I think some folks think of them as sort of a semi-fragile build-it-yourself toy for the kiddies). I suspect that's the case with me, but the first kit I clearly remember was a long box AMT Enterprise, around 1974 (no lights, opaque domes, horribly inaccurate decals).


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

And, yes, I did get the jacket.


----------



## EvilWays (Jul 21, 2004)

My first ever kit was a Chevelle 3-in-1 kit from Revell-Monogram (?). Of course, the refit Enterprise (with sound!) was my first sci-fi kit (I still remember the lack of thought that went in to how the secondary hull went together and how much of a P.I.T.A. mounting the warp engine assembly was...)

So where's the 1:6 photon torpedo (full size is six feet, correct?)?


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

For those of you who want to continue to believe the cars are not the real profitable segment of the hobby just take a couple minutes and visit Hobby Heaven at www.modelcarkits.com
Click on the new kits listing and browse thru the lisitngs.
Take note that there are long lists of kits from AMT and Revell.
Also notice that NASCAR cars make up a modest percentage of the total!

Like Chris said 
The manufacturers see production and sales numbers! 
And I'm here to tell you that they know the differnce between profit and loss!
Dave


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

The men in charge of RC2 know what sells. That's why 
there are hundreds of car kits at Wal-Mart.

However, everytime my local hobby shop gets a shipment 
of "STAR TREK" items, they disappear within the week.

In one instance, my Mother ordered a kit for me, when it 
showed up, the clerk said their whole shipment sold out 
by the time she got there to pick it up. They even sold 
the one she ordered! (Jerks!  )

I don't understand why there aren't more TREK kits everywhere.
Even that "Scorpion" thing sells out at my WAL-MART.

Car kits sell? Yes they do.
But, so do STAR TREK kits.


----------

